# Don't leave dogs in cars



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/06/leaving-dogs-in-car-story.html

I'm not here. 8) Story too important to wait. Might save a Hungarian Pointer's life this summer.

Be back in a week.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its been in the triple digits in Texas the last 5 days.
Even the water in small ponds is to warm to cool off a dog.
Its so sad that those two dogs died in that car.
Last summer a dog transporter had his AC go out on a trip. He had pickup some 20 something service dogs from the airport in Houston and was transporting them to a military base here in Texas. They lost most of the dogs on that trip.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Great blog post RBD - folks, I can't stress this enough - DO NOT leave your pup in the car. A couple left their black lab in their dark-colored truck outside of the Walgreens near our house. I didn't leave that parking lot until they came out. People don't realize dogs can't roll down the windows or open the door if they are too hot. Don't take the risk - leave the pup at home if you think they may have to wait in the car.


----------

